

IOS massively outshines Android in Europe - but BlackBerry clings on in UK - rmah
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/38347/ios-massively-outshines-android-europe

======
ZeroGravitas
These are web usage stats, which mostly reflect installed base. Android sales
have risen sharply over the last 6 months:

 _" Android Explodes in Western Europe, Drives Market Growth and Becomes the
Biggest Smartphone Operating System in 4Q10, says IDC"_

<http://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUK22729011>

Also, this site is just a snapshot view of the better stats here:

[http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_os-eu-
monthly-201004-20110...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_os-eu-
monthly-201004-201103)

Note that these stats include iPod Touches and PSP type devices, which is
often not the case in stats referring to Smartphones. They are broken out
seperatly in this view:

[http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_browser-eu-
monthly-201004-...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_browser-eu-
monthly-201004-201103)

